# Steady Past Your Granny's - the secret of the Victorian urinal



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

A book without a thread simply won't do. So here it is, the inside story of the book that sports a Victorian urinal on the cover (as found in the UK National Museum of Brewing.

http://www.amazon.com/Steady-Past-Your-Grannys-ebook/dp/B004RJ9D8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1301224641&sr=1-1A collection of stories to make you smile for just $0.99 (which is a pretty cheap smile).

Stick with the thread and I'll tell you how it all came about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phil--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful advice.  I'm hopeful that I've succeeded with the signature business, but we'll see


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought I would share a really fair and pleasant comment I had about the book the other day:

_"Phil, I have just finished your book. Thank you so much for taking me back down my own memory lane. You have pulled so many long-forgotten, lighthearted, daily happenings in my life back up to the surface and made me smile. No, yours is not a book of earth shattering anecdotes, or even an "I can't put it down" type of book. But it is a book which leaves the reader with a nice cosy glow and a feeling that perhaps those really were the 'good old days'. So, thank you again. When is the next one due?"_

I'm explaining the story of how the book came about in my blog at http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com if you're interested.


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Really pleased to get this review on Amazon.com:

S_ide effects of reading this book may include frequent chuckling and occasional guffawing - at least that's the effect it had on me. I do like a book that actually makes me physically laugh.

The book is a collection of reminiscences of English boyhood during the fifties/sixties, one or two amusing short stories and some curmudgeonly reflections on growing older and modern life. The book doesn't really have a point, mainly it's an enjoyable meandering memoir of a different time and place with some sharp observations thrown in. The stories have an English sensibility (that gentle British humour I alluded to) but I think that the stories will have universal appeal to anyone of the baby boomer generation.

If you are waiting to see the dentist this would be the ideal book to cheer you up._

It's that sort of thing that really makes your day


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

And, while I'm on this orgy of self-congratulation    This review can be found on the Amazon UK site:

"I found this a delightful book which took me back over the years. The author recalls his childhood days as a baby boomer and what it was like for him growing up in Burton on Trent. When I had finished reading the book it stayed with me (and does still) because it had me recalling long forgotten memories of my own childhood. Times which our own children and grandchildren will never see because fear has overtaken us and we do not let them out of sight. Gone are the days of friends disappearing for the entire day with the obligatory bottle of pop and jam sandwiches, making dens in the park and living in an innocent and imaginery world where bikes and scooters became our horses for the day. So, thank you, Philip Whiteland - not only did you give me a book, you also gave me a great big pocketful of my own, long forgotten, memories. I look forward to your next book which I hope will be with us soon."


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

It occurs to me that all of those kind folk who have downloaded my book in the last few weeks, might benefit from a Burtonian primer, and I just happen to have one here http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com/2010/08/burtonian-english-phrase-book-part-1.html


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Really pleased with this new 5* review on amazon.co.uk:

"Steady Past Your Granny's - a fun trip down memory lane. 

While in some ways this book is an important piece of social history, this particular trip into the recent past is full of humour. 
The author takes us on a jaunt through his early years. His self-deprecating outlook on life is refreshing and full of laugh-out-loud moments. 

If you need something to read for a real 'lift', I can't recommend this book highly enough!"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Phil,
Glad to see you are doing so well   Nice to see you here.


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Jan,

Nice to see you here too    It's nice to be somewhere, where there is little in the way of bad manners, bullying or unpleasant behaviour.  I see that authonomy is having to put its foot down on its forums.

I still think that Something To Read On The Plane is one of the best titles for a book I've ever come across.

Had one more review for Steady Past Your Granny's, although this one found its way on to the paperback version page.  I'm particularly pleased with this as it is exactly what I was trying to achieve:

"These stories just crack me up. I can't really put my finger on what it is about the way he writes, but it's like having a really funny mate who has just the best stories and reading them is like being told them in the pub."

Best wishes and thanks for your continued support and encouragement.


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

I suppose, like most Kindle authors, I have become mildly obsessed with my sales figures and check the running total far more often than really makes sense. I usually take a look first thing in the morning and often find that some sales have occurred during the night. However, this morning I was up at 06.20 when I normally don't crawl out of my pit until at least 2 hours later. I was therefore disappointed to find that there had been no further sales since last night. However, in the hour or so that it takes me to become relatively human, 3 people have bought the book. My question is, who gets up and decides that the first thing they want to do is buy a copy of Steady Past Your Granny's? Whoever they are, don't get me wrong, I'm inordinately grateful, just puzzled ;-)


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Another great review, for which I'm very grateful indeed:

" A gem

I'm well over a decade younger than the author and grew up in Canada but it's amazing how many of his stories I can completely relate to! Philip Whiteland's sense of humour and uncanny ability to see and share the ridiculous made me both chuckle and laugh out loud."

You can find the original at http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004RJ9D8K/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1C9LPFNAESPJB


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm celebrating the sale of the 2000th Kindle edition of http://www.amazon.com/Steady-Past-Your-Grannys-ebook/dp/B004RJ9D8K/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315385339&sr=1-1 with a very simple quiz question at http://www.philwhiteland.blogspot.com


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

The sequel to Steady Past Your Granny's is due for Kindle release on 1st November. Get a sneak preview of the cover and an excerpt from the book at http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com/2011/10/crutches-for-ducks-weve-got-you-covered.html


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

And it's here! Delighted to announce the arrival of Crutches For Ducks the bumper sequel to Steady Past Your Granny's. Check out the really great interim review on Amazon.com - apparently, the book makes young women smile at you


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Thinking about releasing a totally different book on Kindle from my usual 'nostalgedy' stuff. Have a look at http://www.philwhiteland.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/jambalaya-prologue.html and see what you think. All comments gratefully received.


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, things have moved on quite a bit since my last post here. Now have a cover and a publication date! To see the cover, and find out more about the new book, pop over to http://philwhiteland.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/jambalaya-cover-has-landed.html but here's a sneak preview:


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

And it's here! Jambalaya, the book, has arrived. Now available at:

Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Jambalaya-ebook/dp/B0093JOMPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346506044&sr=8-1&keywords=Philip+Whiteland

and

Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jambalaya-ebook/dp/B0093JOMPI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346259809&sr=1-1

amongst others. Take a 'Look Inside' and see what you think. Here's the blurb:

It's a time of Civil War; of cowboys and soldiers, riverboats and gamblers, genteel Southern Belles and dark deeds.

Celany Garden had it all - big house, doting wealthy parents and not one but two devoted lovers. So why is she being pursued by kidnappers? What has happened to her maid, and where does an Army Major called Agnes fit in? Can Celany beat the law, the army, and an enthusiastic posse in finding the answers? Everything hinges on a flatulent horse called Thunder, a General who hates loud noises and a psychopathic Marshall with a penchant for torture. Gone with the Wind was never like this!

Philip Whiteland is well known for his hilarious collections of 'nostalgedy' childhood memoirs, 'Steady Past Your Granny's' and 'Crutches for Ducks'. This is his first foray into full-length fiction (and you try saying that after a night at the pub).


----------



## philwhiteland (Mar 13, 2011)

FREE for today (New Year's Eve) only. Possibly the silliest book on the planet!

http://www.amazon.com/Jambalaya-ebook/dp/B0093JOMPI/ref=sr_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1356947175&sr=1-20&keywords=Jambalaya


----------

